# NEW from VJ



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here are some recent additions to the collection.

My own Iwheels AP vette
HO Models tow truck kit... very nice kits!
A chrome green Dash modified that I turned into a roadster


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

they all look aswesome!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Ooooo im lovin the dash modified.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Did you have to paint the tow truck or could you order in different colors and also with out the bed on it do you think it would make a good semi to hook a trailer to?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cool cars...*

Nice lookers Jim... nd :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cagee... I bought a yellow kit and a white kit.. then I just mixed and matched. 
The other version is yellow with a white bed, only that one has the same hubs in red. It also looks nice. The only painting required with these kits is the front grill. The tops come with the color mixed in, which I prefer over the RRR version where you have to paint the roofs. The kits come with the decals for the rear bed and the mud flaps too.

The repro Aurora hubs came from RRR. Very cool. They come in the original yellow, as seen on the truck posted here, red and chrome. I really like them, gonna order up a few more sets


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

the tow truck is really nice,i may have to order one or two from HO Models.Great idea to order two and mix and match


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good stuff Jimmy, I have another towtruck coming from Tom, orange with black top/boom, I can't wait.
Halloweens a coming.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool cars. The roadster is awsome looking!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I got a tow truck kit coming going to see how it looks as a Semi. If it don't work out i'll just through tow bed on it. Hope it turns out ok though.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool VJ!
Gotta love an affordable tow truck!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

They're all great..but I love the Vette.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Really nice work, VJ! You have a flair for the details!

Where can I find these towtrucks at, gents? Who is "HO Models"?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks fellas... 

Joez.. Ho models his his ebay name. Just search for "kits" in HO. He's got lots of amazing resin kits that rival, if not surpass in some instances, RRR's stuff. He does great work. Check out his ebay store. I have lot of his kits and was impressed with all of them. He also throws in decals too, which I consider quite a bonus.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

VJ those pics almost make me feel like I could grab those right off my screen and race them on my track....I would put them back when done. Cool cars!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

His name is Tom and he's from Arizona, he's the guy that made the willys excellerator decals for me. and he takes trades too. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Snip:
> 
> Joez.. Ho models his his ebay name. Just search for "kits" in HO. He's got lots of amazing resin kits that rival, if not surpass in some instances, RRR's stuff. He does great work. Check out his ebay store. QUOTE]
> 
> I searched as you sugjested...no luck. Can you link me please? :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> videojimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Snip:
> ...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I must be an idiot today.(only found some scale buildings) I still can't find it. 
How about a direct link to an item? Thanks!


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is the item number for one of the tow truck kits. See if this link will work.


130125477556


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW! Boy this guy is going to own alot of my moneys!
Beautiful stuff!

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> WOW! Boy this guy is going to own alot of my moneys!
> Beautiful stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys!


Wll Joez I gue$$ lot$ of mine al$o. Just got 6 trailers, 4 Modified Monte Carlos and a tow truck. Oh boy!

I wanted more.............lots more!  

Thanks for the link and thanks Joez for asking.

Bob...zilla


----------

